# Looking For....



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

The wife is still in grief over RJ's passing a couple months ago. She wants another GSD to love and to be there while I work all night. She really wants an all black male or at least a bi-color. A year or two old would be good. She's been showing me AKC shitters on the net with zero pedigree and I shoot them all down. So now I have been tasked with finding her a new partner. Not looking for a super high drive dog or one that's sharp. RJ was trained in protection and tracking so the replacement dog will probably need to have the genetics to do some bite training at least. We are willing to trip for the right dog at the right price.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks all

Howard


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

good luck. that's a tough order to fill

at that age, and from working stock and available, it's probably been washed for some "issue" she/you might not want to deal with, and if it was good, it would already have been placed

my suggestion is try and expand her wish list to include a black sable too 

and be sure there was no EPI in the bloodline. manageable, but a PITA


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

rick smith said:


> good luck. that's a tough order to fill
> 
> at that age, and from working stock and available, it's probably been washed for some "issue" she/you might not want to deal with, and if it was good, it would already have been placed
> 
> ...



Thunder was diagnosed with EPI when he was 9. 

He dropped from an 79, 80 lb dog to 65 lb before it was diagnosed.
Lived three + good yrs after that .

The PIA was not an issue for us.

I would have spent even more if I had to in order to keep him healthy but it certainly wasn't cheap.

It's seen in many breeds but 80+% of all dogs that have it are GSDs.


----------



## Misty Wegner (May 22, 2015)

My next pup will be coming from sapphireshepherds.com She is knowledgeable, works the dogs she breeds, has many proven SAR, LE, MWD AND pet dogs. Blacks, bi's, sables, are very very common and I know several people that have her dogs and LOVE LOVE LOVE them...

Banach GSD's I've heard good things from as well as TrueHaus GSD's.. 

Good luck in the search


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Thanks Misty. I'll have a look.

Rick...I don't think she'll go for a dark sable even though she likes my friends dark sable PSD. She has her heart set on a black or bi-color but then again, some of the crap she's shown me on the web isn't even close to that so who knows.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

hope you can find her a black one. 

as a kid my neighbour down the street had two giant silky black males he got in Germany. to this day they were the best looking dogs i'ver ever seen. typical eccentric artist/hippie type and animator for Disney who drew the first Winnie the Pooh character. 
- he also had a bomb shelter installed in his front yard ! (back in the day, they were the "thing") he'd take the dogs down there and they would almost pop your eardrums


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Howard, I suggest looking up Stefan Schaub / Stattsmacht. I think he'd fit the bill pretty well for you guys. I linked to his YouTube page so you can check out some of his videos.

Dave Martin got a nice bi-color from him - maybe you remember Felon?

https://www.youtube.com/user/staatsmacht15/videos


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Thanks Nicole.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Thanks Misty. I'll have a look.
> 
> Rick...I don't think she'll go for a dark sable even though she likes my friends dark sable PSD. She has her heart set on a black or bi-color but then again, some of the crap she's shown me on the web isn't even close to that so who knows.



It also seems to me that the sables shed lots more then other colors. 

That was based on the numerous GSDs in the club I belonged to.

As for my own GSDs, Thunder ( sable) shed all yr long in addition to the twice a year molt. 

Trupper is a long coat (blanket back) and has the thickest undercoat of most any dog I've ever seen yet it's just the twice yearly that he has the heavy molt.


----------



## Misty Wegner (May 22, 2015)

It is true that stock coats shed more often due to the guard hairs being let loose, but they only shed 'major' 2x a year as well when the undercoat is blown...

I've had 11 GSD's of blanket and sable and personally didn't notice a difference in the amount of hair on color shed, but that could also be that sables are distinctive in their guard hairs, and perhaps more noticeable.... But maybe I am missing something :-k


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Definitely more noticeable!

ANY time of the year if Thunder rubbed against you then you would be full of top coat.

Possibly with the long coat it held the coat in but both my GSD got a twice weekly brushing other the in the winter. 

They were outside dogs.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

So, we found a pup. It was pure coincidence. He's a 4 month old dark sable. Dam has a nice Sch pedigree but the breeder didn't have the ped for the sire. I know another local breeder who knows the sire and from whence he came. The wife fell in love with him and picked him out of a litter of 6 that was still on site. I'd post pics but photobucket it defunked. I forgot how much work pups can be.


----------



## sefi sahar (Dec 15, 2011)

good to hear that Howard! 
what are your plans for him (at best not at minimum)?
i wish you both much sucsess with him.
please update.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

sefi sahar said:


> good to hear that Howard!
> what are your plans for him (at best not at minimum)?
> i wish you both much sucsess with him.
> please update.


Hi Sefi...I didn't really test him like I would a working dog prospect. Had it been my choice I would have picked a different pup but being as he's going to be my wife's dog she made the pick. She chose on color, size, and mannerisms that mimic the GSD we lost. I think he's just going to be a pet quality dog but once he gets acclimated to his new surroundings I'll probably see what he has. Right now, I don't see any bite work in his future but that could change. At minimum he'll get full OB training and very possibly some tracking if he has the drive for it. Honestly...I just want him to be a healthy dog for my wife to have years of companionship.

I'm very close to retirement so I'll probably drop off the radar when the time comes. I love working dogs but they are a lot of work and I'm getting old. I have lots of activities lined up for my retired years and wasn't looking to tote another big dog around for 10 or more years. Initially I wanted to get another PPD but momma made her choice so that is that.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Glad to hear you guys managed to get something lined up Howard. I'm no where near retirement age but a lot of the things you said resonate with me pretty well with me right now. 

Take care.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Good to hear! 

No reason he can't be developed into an excellent alert and threat dog. 

I suspect your wife has the skills to call 1911 while the dog draws the attention away from her?

I've also thought 870 12g was another great number for house calls. :-$ :-\"


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Howard, 

Retirement does not allow you to disappear. I expect to see regular contributions from you.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Sarah Platts said:


> Howard,
> 
> Retirement does not allow you to disappear. I expect to see regular contributions from you.


 I hear you. Being addicted to dogs, and forums it wont be an easy transaction. I always wondered how David Frost did it but as the years go by I am beginning to understand.:-(


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

glad she found a dog she wanted. the journey begins all over !

curious about one thing.....does this litter have any czech bloodlines ? that might make things interesting 

we never totally retire. i never got around to doing a dozen things on my "bucket list". more work got in the way and my house keeps falling apart, just like me 

if you're passionate about dogs it's hard not to discuss them if the opportunity arises and you accept that most people won't change what they do based on what they read online.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

rick smith said:


> if you're passionate about dogs it's hard not to discuss them if the opportunity arises …


I really hope that you are right rick :sad: ...


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

rick smith said:


> glad she found a dog she wanted. the journey begins all over !
> 
> curious about one thing.....does this litter have any czech bloodlines ? that might make things interesting
> 
> ...


Don't know the sire's pedigree. Saw the dams' pink papers from Germany with a deep Sch3 pedigree.
Sire came from a guy in Miami that a local breeder friend of mine says has good dogs.

If you're bored here are the parents names on the BS AKC pedigree

Sire...Gran Kuno Vom Sololine
DN31527003 (12-16)

Dam...Majestic Myka Vom Sololine
DN39657901 (05-16)

Whatever all the above BS means..IDK.


----------

